# Water Python Thread



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 9, 2011)

I did a quick search and nothing came up so I though I would start this thread.

I cant see how they are so under-rated, I only got mine yesterday and she had a tonne of attitude but is a puppy dog this afternoon. Not sure on sex yet but will find out soon.

Here she is ( will got some better pics when the sun comes out ).

Let's kick it off, post some pics of your WP's


----------



## gillsy (Feb 9, 2011)

We did a trip to Fogg dam early last year, and found 17 hatchy - yearling waters. Not one tried to bite us which is a huge difference to the waters in captivity.

They are a awesome snake which are underpreciated, and not kept commonly anymore.


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

Try this one
Slightly different to yours

White Lip
Or Albertisi Gold


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice, I like 


longqi said:


> View attachment 185299
> Try this one
> Slightly different to yours
> 
> ...


----------



## Snakewoman (Feb 9, 2011)

I haven't seen much about water pythons here... well, not compared to how much there is about other snakes. I love the waters, beautiful colour, and if you're lucky you might find a nice one... mine chucks a psycho when I first get her out, but then suddenly realises I'm not going to hurt her, and then relaxes and cruises around my hands. After a few minutes she finds a comfortable place to sit and then stays still 

Lilly, my baby girl:


----------



## saximus (Feb 9, 2011)

Beautiful snakes. I got a hatcy on Australia Day and I love her. She's very defensive and snappy but calms down almost instantly once she's on your hand.
I was actually going to start a new thread but might ask here first. What's the deal with the scientific name? I've seen them advertised in the for sale section as Liasis Fuscus and Liasis Mackloti. I've also seen two different DECC species lists where one said one name and the other said the. According to Wikipedia Mackloti is a white lipped python and fuscus is a water python. 
So basically does anyone know what they are officially called now?


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

White lip is Albertisi
this was a wild caught rescue from Animal Ark in darwin
Wonderful snakes
Just be careful with handling other snakes first as they are opportunistic feeders
So they might latch on if they smell food


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 9, 2011)

Can you get Fogg Dam local WP's?


----------



## hugsta (Feb 9, 2011)

longqi said:


> White lip is AlbertisiView attachment 185307
> this was a wild caught rescue from Animal Ark in darwin
> Wonderful snakes
> Just be careful with handling other snakes first as they are opportunistic feeders
> So they might latch on if they smell food



Are you saying this animal was a wild caught speciman from Darwin or the local area? If so this is quite interesting as I believe there was never any white lips ever found on the Asutralian mainland and only one report of one found on an outlying island. I am sure this would be an amazing find and that the local Uni, wildlife conseravtion group etc would be fascinated in. I know there is a couple in captivity but as far as NPWS are conecerned they are both males and so unfortunately will never breed or show up on licence as far as I am aware. A pity, as I would certainly love some of these to add to my collection. Stunning animals IMO.


----------



## andysnakes (Feb 9, 2011)

good choice.... can't go wrong with waters


----------



## longqi (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry to disappoint you but I was replying to the other comment asking scientific name for Whitelip
Maybe I should have been more specific
Sorry

Second picture is of an Australian water python Liasis Mackloti
That is the one from Animal Ark in Darwin


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 13, 2011)

Bump - Come on, keep them coming!!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 13, 2011)

This female was from Andy Bandy. 
She was also in a Scales and Tails magazine not too long ago 





The yellow on it's belly is a really intense yellow.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 13, 2011)

How big is she now Jannico?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Give or take a metre.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Feb 13, 2011)

Good size compaired to a hatchy


----------



## andysnakes (Feb 13, 2011)

from little things big things grow snakemadness

she's looking good jannico


----------



## longqi (Mar 1, 2011)

This is just one to drool over for sheen


Indonesian rainbow or sunbeam Snake


This one is a young slatey grey which also explode with sunlight on them


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 1, 2011)

WPs and olives.....absolutely love em!!!!


----------



## hissnbits (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is an 8YO male with a very yellow belly!! And is the most placid snake we have.


----------



## saximus (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow that's beautiful. That yellow is better than most Jungles


----------



## hugsta (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, hissnbits, very nice yellow indeed.


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 2, 2011)

Hissnbits... wow, that's one hell of a water python! Never seen the yellow so strong, great snake.


----------



## syeph8 (Mar 2, 2011)

This is my girl in the fish tank and the m/f pair coming out for a handle. both of these snakes are incredibly cage defensive and will strike at the glass if you enter the room but are very good handlers once out. both enjoy a swim in the fish tank and are a little over 80cm. Not magnificent yellows but very nice fluorescence in the sunlight. they swim very differently to a CTS, tending to grab something with their tails and swim around the anchor and then move the tail when they find a place they like a bit more. 

Sye


----------



## hissnbits (Mar 2, 2011)

Thank you, yes he is very high yellow. Not trying to hijack the thread, but is a project in the works


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 3, 2011)

If any of those fish go missing you'll know where they ended up


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 3, 2011)

Mine loves going for a swim as well


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a large glass bowl in the click clack with mine, she loves swimming in there


----------



## hansel1313 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey hissnbits, Be happy to take that water of your hands lol be keen to see what it produces and wheteher its a generic trait....If so put my name down for a pair!


----------



## hissnbits (Mar 3, 2011)

hansel1313 said:


> Hey hissnbits, Be happy to take that water of your hands lol be keen to see what it produces and wheteher its a generic trait....If so put my name down for a pair!


 
Lol....is a little while away yet but will keep you posted....cheers


----------



## Jdsixtyone (May 23, 2011)

Bump - I got another 4 yearlings the other day , i will get some pics ASAP.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm getting my pair in about an hour and a half and can't wait.


----------



## Bodie (Feb 10, 2012)

I have one, think it's the son of Satan, he's as psychotic as any animal has ever been. Will be moved on as soon as I have the time. Shame as I really like them.


----------



## Vincey (Feb 10, 2012)

Wish we could keep 'em here 
One of my fav pythons


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2012)

One of mine having something to nibble on


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 10, 2012)

They're still my favourite python  A good one is the best python you could hope for... admittedly, a bad one is about as bad a python as you could hope for :lol:

I got two clutches this season, the babies are getting feeding at the moment 

I've probably thrown a few of these up before, but not for a while, and some are probably new 

Gravid Female (taken around four or five months ago)






A recent baby






Rainbows in the sun











Fearsome temperament











One of the babies I kept from my first clutch (She produced her third clutch this season, some people might remember me talking about power feeding her as an experiment when she was a youngster)






There she is again, enjoying a rat






And here she is again, at five months, 12 days of age, coming up for a slough.






And again, I think this was about two or three months later.






You talk to a lot of people who absolutely adore their Water Pythons, and people who get snappy ones and absolutely hate them :lol: I'd seen friends' ones back in the 90s and thought they looked great but were too crazy, then just over 10 years ago I came across a really lovely one, she quickly changed my mind and became my favourite snake, and they've been my favourites ever since.


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a 6fter hanging off the inner part of my ear one night whilst watching TV....I've never trusted them since! :lol: ......they are gorgeous snakes though!


----------



## saratoga (Feb 10, 2012)

Sdaji said:


> might remember me talking about power feeding her as an experiment when she was a youngster)
> 
> And here she is again, at five months, 12 days of age, coming up for a slough.



Wow...that's a big snake for 5 1/2 months.

Any downsides to power feeding?


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 10, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Any downsides to power feeding?



Increased feed bill, cleaning frequency and caging requirements.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 10, 2012)

saratoga said:


> Any downsides to power feeding?


Liver damage.

Aaanyway, heres my 'snappy' WP, Graham Nicholson. Note- using tail to cop a sneaky feel. Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the only reason they're not kept more widely is the fact that most of them (captive bred, not all) are nuts. Animals from different localities might behave differently, as might specimens that owners have put in a lot of time handling. It would be interesting to see if the progeny of quiet parents produce more tractable young. The temperament is a real put off because in every other respect they're a really lovely animal. If you have a real ratbag animal be prepared to either have toughened glass on the front of your enclosure or cover them up...and keep your first aid certificate current. (Yes I know there are nice animals out there but the majority of captive bred animals seem to be psychos.) I've seen wild adult animals in Kakadu and at Fogg Dam and they're very quiet - so what makes them cranky in captivity is somewhat of a mystery.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm not sure, either. I think husbandry has a lot to do with it- how many keepers treat their GTP's with kid gloves, then keep WP's in your standard heat globe, thermostat, bowl of water in the corner set up? These guys Love their humidity being kept higher than average, but it's something that gets overlooked so often...someday I'll take some video of a WP swimming aound in my 8' aquarium, doing the crocodile style nostril breathe and underwater drink combo.


----------



## killimike (Feb 10, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> someday I'll take some video of a WP swimming aound in my 8' aquarium, doing the crocodile style nostril breathe and underwater drink combo.



Would love to see that!!

And nice photos Sdaji.


----------



## zulu (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good there sadji,the one the little girl is holding is a rip snorter!

Those here at the moment are from "the Brad" captive bred,very docile dont bite. Others ive had that were captive bred by a well known gosford breeder were docile also except for one that was always fiery.


----------



## Coppersimon (Feb 10, 2012)

I got mine home today and there sweet hearts already my male is very docile the female is a bit more inquisitive. The girl did try to bite when I got her but we where on the side of a busy road with a crazy six year old being all graby. My stimi is more crazy then the hatchie WPs. I'm a big fan.


----------



## Sdaji (Feb 11, 2012)

Interesting to hear people say wild caught ones are docile but captive bred ones are snappy. I certainly have some lovely-natured ones I bred myself. A bit snappy for their first few months of life but darlings after that, and they're not young animals now.

The few wild caught Water Pythons I've been familiar with came into captivity snappy and stayed snappy, completely unworkable, all were NT animals. Have people found that friendly wild caught animals stay friendly in captivity, or they start out friendly then get pissed off after a while? What about wild caught hatchlings vs. wild caught adults? I would really love to hear about people's experience there.

Undoubtedly, friendly Water Pythons are more likely to have friendly babies, and snappy ones snappy babies (on average, in general, etc.). Behaviour in all species of animals has a strong genetic component. Obviously if you traumatise a snake and it gets snappy that's not going to be passed on to the babies, and if you socialise it to get used to people and handle better that won't either, but a snake predisposed to one extreme or the other will have a tendency to produce babies which are similar.

For the record, my adults are all darlings, they produce some babies which are darlings from the start, most hatch snappy and are lovely by about 3-6 months, and a few stay snappy. I obtained some as hatchlings and have kept some I've bred. The original animals came from Townsville blood.

If Water Pythons were all as good as the good ones I think they'd be extremely popular, highly sought after snakes. They look absolutely fantastic and the good natured ones are brilliant. They have a (partly deserved but misunderstood) bad reputation, but if you get a good one you'll be thrilled.


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 11, 2012)

I have heard that NT Water Pythons have more of a snappy attitude than QLD Water Pythons too can anyone confirm this information?


----------



## zulu (Feb 11, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> I have heard that NT Water Pythons have more of a snappy attitude than QLD Water Pythons too can anyone confirm this information?


Ive had wild caught adult water pythons from both NT and queensland,they were all reasonably good temperament wise.
Ide go the captive breds from queensland though if i was getting more,they all start of snappy like most little pythons and become docile in most cases.


----------



## getarealdog (Feb 11, 2012)

Had some townsville waters years ago, placid as most olives are, if I were to get waters again I would source these 1's again. Had mates with NT waters & all were nutters in their cages but alot more subdue once out of cage. Oh yeah the percentage of olives that ain't placid I have 2 of them ha ha.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 17, 2012)

I produced a couple of clutches this season, I'm such a sucker for them, I still haven't advertised them, and I'm getting attached to some. I've chosen a new girl for myself and am considering keeping another male too, which will bring my total to six or seven adults. I really love these things.

This is my new girl, coming up for three months old. She was a little snappy for her six weeks or so but is lovely now. Taking two adult mice per feed about twice per week. Excuse the grass covering her face!


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 27, 2012)

bump


----------



## Nezikah (Mar 27, 2012)

I have a male 2.6 m water python. Still on the hunt for an adult female!!


----------



## danandgaye (Mar 27, 2012)

some beautiful water pythons guys n girls ,cant wait till mine gets bigger ........


----------



## peterducks7889 (Mar 27, 2012)

does anybody know where i can purchase a water python from it seems impossible and they are on of my favourite snakes! any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Coppersimon (Mar 27, 2012)

Kel_Worly on here had some very very nice snakes indeed. I got my self a pair of hatchies from them and they are great. You can check his website pythons1 I think.


----------



## the_brad (Mar 27, 2012)

peterducks7889 said:


> does anybody know where i can purchase a water python from it seems impossible and they are on of my favourite snakes! any help would be greatly appreciated



I have 2clutches for sale at the moment if you check the for sale section


----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 28, 2012)

I love my water python, when you get one with a nice temperament you've hit the jackpot. The first time I weighed my girl she was 137 grams, that was in February last year. I weighed her the other day and she's now 650 grams. It was only a few months ago that I started feeding my snakes 15% of their body weight, they've been growing like mad since!


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 28, 2012)

I can't wait to get my water python and olive in a few months


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 11, 2012)

Bump


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 15, 2012)

Does anyone have comments on their water python's personality's as mine loves to be close to me when out of the enclosure but can be cage defensive at times as well as just after having a feed 

+1 for Kel and Julie Worely's Water pythons as they have great animals for a first snake


----------



## saintanger (Nov 15, 2012)

mine can be great then all of a sudden go phyco also has a very strong feeding response. i think they have bipolar lol, one minute placid then all of a sudden agressive and crazy.


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 17, 2012)

Yea mine is placid most of the time when out of the enclosure but when put back in the enclosure after handling or cleaning out enclosure she strikes at the door of the enclosure trying to get me when I walk past 

Bought her some drift wood as a climbing perch but spends most of the time around the power cord for the heat panel on the ceiling (power cord has clip ceiling supports)


----------



## nervous (Nov 17, 2012)

nice pics all!


----------



## sanna (Nov 17, 2012)

This is my boyfriend's water python. One of the first python's I ever held, love them! 

View attachment 270903


- - - Updated - - -



Sdaji said:


> This is my new girl, coming up for three months old. She was a little snappy for her six weeks or so but is lovely now. Taking two adult mice per feed about twice per week. Excuse the grass covering her face!



Gorgeous! Love the reflection that water pythons have


----------



## Chanzey (Nov 17, 2012)

Until I saw one in person I didn't really appreciate it, but even at night they look amazing.


----------



## someday (Nov 17, 2012)

did that work? trying out a differnt adding way


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 17, 2012)

someday said:


> View attachment 270907
> View attachment 270906
> did that work? trying out a differnt adding way




How old is yours mines nearly 2yrs old


----------



## someday (Nov 17, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> How old is yours mines nearly 2yrs old


i was told he was about 4-5years.


----------



## mje772003 (Nov 17, 2012)

Can't wait for Bella to get that big

- - - Updated - - -

I think water pythons are an ideal first snake

- - - Updated - - -

I think water pythons are an ideal first snake


----------



## fourexes (Nov 19, 2012)

Assorted pics of my fuscus.. just under yearling in these pics:

The tape reads in at 900mm


----------



## reb01 (Nov 19, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> Does anyone have comments on their water python's personality's as mine loves to be close to me when out of the enclosure but can be cage defensive at times as well as just after having a feed
> 
> +1 for Kel and Julie Worely's Water pythons as they have great animals for a first snake



Mine loves to be close to me also...but close i mean latching onto me..shes a nasty female no matter what...b4 a feed after a feed b4 a shed..after a shed shes satans daughter...but you get that...


----------



## hugsta (Nov 19, 2012)

I find keeping water pythons well fed keeps their darker side at bay. One of mine wanted to eat anything that touched it, so I upped her feed some what and she has now settled into a lovely animal. Still food responsive, but once she realises there is no food, she is fine. I am looking forward to this seasons clutch hatching out, they are such cool critters... 

Daz


----------



## BSMreptiles (Jan 20, 2013)

Hey guys, do people keeping water pythons find that theyll climb a fair bit? Im getting an enclosure that is taller rather than wider and wondering if a water python would be suitable. Thanks


----------



## someday (Jan 20, 2013)

BSMreptiles said:


> Hey guys, do people keeping water pythons find that theyll climb a fair bit? Im getting an enclosure that is taller rather than wider and wondering if a water python would be suitable. Thanks


my yearling likes to climb but my older 1 doesn't he likes his water.


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 20, 2013)

Yes my water python loves to climb

- - - Updated - - -

The past few days not only due to the heat and also my water python is in shed mode but loves being in the water bowl


----------



## Snowballlz (Feb 8, 2013)

I would just like to bump this thread as I have only just discoverd the water python after going the r1 list on the net. I think they are hands down the most beutifull snakes I have ever seen.
now I'm realy realy new to reptile keeping but I thaught it would be a great medium/large snake to grow and learn with, also my partner is a what you would call anti snake after hearing about the children that have been killed by pythons over in the states, so through what I have gathered here the best way is to just bring the snake home and beg forgiveness haha.
whats the chance of picking one up at the newcastle expo? Is it even a good snake to have for a first one?
P.S I don't realy like the look of womas so they are out, unless I meet one in person and can't say no that is :-D

Bump.... Surely there are some water python owners out there...


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love my water python


----------



## Xeaal (Feb 9, 2013)

They are so beautiful and have so much personality. This is my girl, Spirit.


----------



## Tristis (Feb 9, 2013)

nice waters pythons everyone.
ive heared NT waters have a more orange bellies and Qld's have yellow, does any one know if this is true?
also does anyone keep them with a large water area, like a cage on top of a fish tank sorta thing? if so id love to see pics.
cheers


----------



## Helikaon (Feb 9, 2013)

Tristis said:


> nice waters pythons everyone.
> ive heared NT waters have a more orange bellies and Qld's have yellow, does any one know if this is true?
> also does anyone keep them with a large water area, like a cage on top of a fish tank sorta thing? if so id love to see pics.
> cheers



if other waters are like my girls, they would love it. I posted these pics a while ago but one of my girls got out while i was at work and had a swim in my fishtank.


----------



## someday (Feb 10, 2013)

Helikaon said:


> if other waters are like my girls, they would love it. I posted these pics a while ago but one of my girls got out while i was at work and had a swim in my fishtank.


Them Oscars are mass how'd they go with the snake :L they have a shot at her?


----------



## Helikaon (Feb 10, 2013)

Nah they seemed to keep there distance, which is a surprise as they go for my hand when im doing a gravel clean.


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 10, 2013)

QLD water pythons normally have light brown top and yellow bellies and nt water pythons have dark brown top and creamy bellies and also nt waters have worse temperament that QLD waters


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 10, 2013)

Xeaal said:


> They are so beautiful and have so much personality. This is my girl, Spirit.


I like the laundry basket mine sometimes is on the clothes drying rack while I hang the laundry out


----------



## BSMreptiles (Feb 10, 2013)

Picked this (hoping its a girl) up from Amazing Amazon last week.
Shes a little snappy in her enclosure but fine once shes out and about


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 10, 2013)

BSMreptiles said:


> Picked this (hoping its a girl) up from Amazing Amazon last week.
> Shes a little snappy in her enclosure but fine once shes out and about


Mine is the same I use a hook to get her out once out she's fine but my olive don't need the hook


----------



## mje772003 (Jul 22, 2013)

My bella has changed she is alot easier to handle these days with out a hook but sometimes she has her moments


----------



## Djbowker (Jul 22, 2013)

I got mine on Friday, and she's already my favourite. Super placid.

I use natural bark/ mulch as substrate, and she tunnels through it.
It's literally like tremors, and when she comes up, she'll just sit there and stare at you, not in a threatening or defensive nature though.

She's far better than what I thought she'd be like.


----------



## princessparrot (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## mje772003 (Jul 24, 2013)

My girl she gets ticked off like any python in shed mode feeling vulnerable or excited at feed time. I don't know why they get a bad rap for being psycho as i haven't seen that and she's a gem


----------



## Elapidae1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Bumping For those in WA who are now allowed to keep them.


----------



## duz10z (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is my new water python picked it up today.













Not sure if its male or female yet. Its pretty crazy atm tries to bite everything lol


----------



## fourexes (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't shown mine off in a while.... He's a bit bigger now and definitely my favourite, (just don't tell my other snakes)


----------



## the_brad (Sep 9, 2013)

Looking good fourexes!


----------



## fourexes (Sep 10, 2013)

the_brad said:


> Looking good fourexes!



All thanks to you mate! 

Thanks again, his changed so many peoples opinions of both water pythons and snakes in general. Really an all round spectacular snake.


----------



## Helikaon (Sep 10, 2013)

Heres one of my lovely girls looking positive showing off her beautiful yellow belly


----------



## Jimie (Sep 10, 2013)

that is one awsome lookin girl i wish i could have one but my wife said no more pythons this year :cry:


----------



## ReptiBeck (Sep 11, 2013)

I really want a water python, but can't find one with my specifications, if only it was as easy as that.
They are so beautiful!

If anyone has one for sale...needs to be bigger than 1m currently, needs to be tame/friendly, and if not within my pick-up range/area it would need to be freighted...


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 20, 2013)

Wow what a lovely yellow belly

- - - Updated - - -



ReptiBeck said:


> I really want a water python, but can't find one with my specifications, if only it was as easy as that.
> They are so beautiful!
> 
> If anyone has one for sale...needs to be bigger than 1m currently, needs to be tame/friendly, and if not within my pick-up range/area it would need to be freighted...




What are your specifications ReptiBeck? as mine is 1.5m and nearly 3 yrs old but most out on the market being sold would be mostly yearlings that would be just under 1m


----------



## Skippii (Sep 20, 2013)

Ooo I'd forgotten about this thread.. Might as well pop a few pictures of my little swimmer! 







This is Sierra, my gorgeous Water Python. Love her to pieces. I'll have to get some updated pictures of her messing around and swimming sometime, when she's in the mood and I have a camera ready.






Oh I also feel I should add, she's easily as placid and snugglesome as Floyd (my Cape York Carpet, who is an absolute snugglestick). Look at that little face.. How could anyone be afraid of this! (unless you're a rat... then the fear is 100% justifiable. She LOVES her some food)






She's usually very calm and relaxed, though occasionally (rarely) she can get a little nervous when out and about. When she is, her response isn't to bite, but to try and hide herself (usually in my hair or up my sleeve..) and if she wants to hide somewhere, there's no stopping her.. She is FAST. I swear she has supersnake speed, she can zip from your lap up into your hair in the blink of an eye. In fact I plan to buy her a cape just as soon as I find one her size!






I'm currently still in the process of getting her used to grass... She hasn't spent a huge amount of time outside on the grass because of all the Kookaburras in our area, and for some reason she seems quite.. well, petrified of the stuff. As soon as I set her down on the grass, she darts for the nearest non-grassy surface (including me). I've never seen a python move as fast as Sierra when she's placed on grass.






I have managed to get her to sit still for a couple photos after about half an hour of lawn-time. Hopefully with a little time she'll learn to love lawn-time as much as Floyd does.

Anyhoo, come on guys! More Water Python pictures!

x


----------



## longqi (Sep 20, 2013)

Black albertisi





Such savage beasties


----------



## saintanger (Sep 20, 2013)

nice and shiny


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 20, 2013)

when i put my feet on the coffee table and watch tv my Bella likes to get onto my legs and watch TV too


----------



## duz10z (Sep 21, 2013)

here is another pic of mine, as soon as he sees anything that moves he is ready lol


----------



## Skippii (Sep 21, 2013)

How does your fella handle once out of the enclosure, duz10z?


----------



## duz10z (Sep 21, 2013)

the same he strikes at anything that moves, goes nuts really even bites himself trying to get me lol


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 21, 2013)

I have two water pythons (who have been nick named Mr n Mrs Bi- Polar) actually Trevor n Kylie ...but they give me that' houso' lovin,all nice one minute ,have a good time kicking back with each other ...then next they wanna throw a brick at my head because I looked at them in a funny way ...must admit though its good trying to figure out 'whats in the attitude box today' ...


----------



## duz10z (Sep 22, 2013)

Hi guys, I just tried too feed the crazy water python and he striked and coiled around the mouse straight away and squeezed it for a minute or so then just went back into his hide and didnt eat it? Has anyone else seen their snake do this?
Will upload a vid soon if its not too big.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 22, 2013)

duz10z said:


> Hi guys, I just tried too feed the crazy water python and he striked and coiled around the mouse straight away and squeezed it for a minute or so then just went back into his hide and didnt eat it? Has anyone else seen their snake do this?



Yes, my Sierra has done this once in the past. She would strike and wrap, and after a minute or so she'd release the rat and crawl away. I tried several times that afternoon, with the same end result. I'm not entirely sure what causes it, but I wouldn't be alarmed. Just wait until tomorrow and offer him another feed, he'll likely take it, mine did.


----------



## duz10z (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is a quick video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLLBttX7nsI


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 23, 2013)

duz10z said:


> Hi guys, I just tried too feed the crazy water python and he striked and coiled around the mouse straight away and squeezed it for a minute or so then just went back into his hide and didnt eat it? Has anyone else seen their snake do this?
> Will upload a vid soon if its not too big.



Mine does that if she's in shed mode

- - - Updated - - -



duz10z said:


> the same he strikes at anything that moves, goes nuts really even bites himself trying to get me lol



how old is your water python?

- - - Updated - - -



redbellybite said:


> I have two water pythons (who have been nick named Mr n Mrs Bi- Polar) actually Trevor n Kylie ...but they give me that' houso' lovin,all nice one minute ,have a good time kicking back with each other ...then next they wanna throw a brick at my head because I looked at them in a funny way ...must admit though its good trying to figure out 'whats in the attitude box today' ...



how old is your water python as mine she is 2 and a half and shes the most placid thing ever only strikes you when shes in the enclosure just after a feed but thats it otherwise she is so gentle


----------



## the_brad (Sep 23, 2013)

It's because your in its space watching it! I've bred a few waters over the years and if I disturbed any of the hatchys while there eating they'll stop, give it the mouse, n leave it alone for half hour, even put a towl over it so as not to disturb it.


----------



## redbellybite (Sep 23, 2013)

Mine are a few years old and are mostly cool calm and Psycho! But I like a challenge


----------



## chimerapro (Sep 23, 2013)

*Baby waters.*



Here are some pic from last years Qld L.fuscus breeding. Does anybody keep Liasis mackloti NT locality water pythons? Please share some pics if you do? Cheers Nathan


----------



## duz10z (Sep 23, 2013)

the_brad said:


> It's because your in its space watching it! I've bred a few waters over the years and if I disturbed any of the hatchys while there eating they'll stop, give it the mouse, n leave it alone for half hour, even put a towl over it so as not to disturb it.




I do have towels covering the enclosure. I did leave him there too eat it. After the vid stops I put the towels back over and left him alone.

- - - Updated - - -



mje772003 said:


> Mine does that if she's in shed mode
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



He is 6 or 7 months old ATM.


----------



## the_brad (Sep 23, 2013)

If he dosnt eat after half hour or so get him to grab it again n repeat a few times if u have to, try after dark aswell! If it still didn't eat wait a week, n try again, if it hasn't eatin in 3 or 4 weeks throw a live mouse in n leave it over night


----------



## Skippii (Sep 23, 2013)

the_brad said:


> If he dosnt eat after half hour or so get him to grab it again n repeat a few times if u have to, try after dark aswell! If it still didn't eat wait a week, n try again, if it hasn't eatin in 3 or 4 weeks throw a live mouse in n leave it over night



I'm probably showing my lack of experience here, but wouldn't there be some risks involved in leaving a live mouse in with the python unsupervised? I've seen some pretty cringe-worthy pictures of mice/rats fighting back. Unless of course you mean a pinky, in which case that should probably be clarified; would hate for someone to misunderstand and for something to go wrong.


----------



## the_brad (Sep 24, 2013)

Yer a weaner would be fine, waters are very aggressive tho! Even an adult mouse, once bitten will stay clear of a water, and seeing as it does strike and constrict, worse case it'll just kill it and not eat it, but once it has killed it it mite spend an hour or 2 working how to eat it which is why it mite be a good idea to leave it awhile alone.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 24, 2013)

the_brad said:


> Yer a weaner would be fine, waters are very aggressive tho! Even an adult mouse, once bitten will stay clear of a water, and seeing as it does strike and constrict, worse case it'll just kill it and not eat it, but once it has killed it it mite spend an hour or 2 working how to eat it which is why it mite be a good idea to leave it awhile alone.



haha good point. Personally I'd never leave my Sierra unattended with a live adult mouse, partly because she's still pretty small, but mostly because she's also so placid and doesn't slam her food as hard as most water pythons do. 

Anyhoo, let us know how your little critter gets on, duz 

x


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice to see the 'animal lovers' posting again. Good grief.


----------



## mje772003 (Sep 28, 2013)

just got some bigger feed size for my water python bella going from small adult rats to mediums can't wait to see her smash that.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 28, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> Nice to see the 'animal lovers' posting again. Good grief.



I suppose you're not going to elaborate on this?


----------



## PythonLegs (Sep 28, 2013)

Skippii said:


> I suppose you're not going to elaborate on this?


Sure. Happy to throw one live animal in to feed another, to experience a terrifying and probably incredible painful death because you cant be bothered to get your pet feeding properly? Really means calling yourself an animal lover is a bit of stretch. I can think of a few things you might be though.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 28, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> Sure. Happy to throw one live animal in to feed another, to experience a terrifying and probably incredible painful death because you cant be bothered to get your pet feeding properly? Really means calling yourself an animal lover is a bit of stretch. I can think of a few things you might be though.



Needs to be more people like you in the hobby.

- - - Updated - - -

I think I need to clarify something here... I've never fed live to any of my snakes, and I can only think of one situation that would prompt me to even consider it: would be as a last ditch effort to get a starving snake to eat. I'm fully aware starvation doesn't happen in a short amount of time, and I can't see it coming to that, but IF it did then it would be something to consider. 

You've made me realise something important though... A year ago I couldn't even keep track of the number of debates I was getting into over this with people that fed live prey to their snakes on a regular basis. That number [of debates] has dropped significantly as of late. And I don't know if it's because I've heard so many people talk about it that I've started to become a little desensitised or what, but looking back at it now, my previous post on this thread actually ticks me off.. Not even a hint of my old response to the topic. Bleh.

Thanks for bringing me back to reality, PythonLegs.. Really.

Aaand now before this thread gets pummeled for being off topic... Hey look, a water python!






x


----------



## sharky (Sep 28, 2013)

Not only is it cruel to the mouse but feeding live can result in some pretty nasty rodent bites/scratches to your snake. These can take ages to heal over, with a patternless snake like a water python it will still be very noticeable even when healed. Even worse it the mouse managed to bite the eye!

Don't feed live, fresh kill is a much more humane option with mostly the same results.

EDIT: Sorry to throw the thread off track Skippii, I posted just after your update  
Sienna is gorgeous! I always love seeing piccies of her ^_^


----------



## Skippii (Sep 28, 2013)

sharky said:


> EDIT: Sorry to throw the thread off track Skippii, I posted just after your update
> Sierra* is gorgeous! I always love seeing piccies of her ^_^



Thanks  Sierra is a gorgeous girl, even when she's got a mouthful of dinner! I only wish I had a decent camera to capture her properly in photographs. Currently using my phone, I'm a disgrace to the art of photography :|

How are your critters doing?

Still on topic.... *shines halo*





x


----------



## duz10z (Oct 1, 2013)

Just a quick update my little psycho is now feeding fine. Started feeding him at night and he loves it. Has a massive food response too the point that he is waiting by the door and as soon as it opens he launches himself out too get the mouse. He has actually cleared the doors and landed out side on the table. Now I have to distract him with one hand to get the mouse inside the tank.


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 17, 2013)

Haven't seen any new replies lately so I thought its worth bumping this thread


----------



## mje772003 (Dec 27, 2013)

*This Summer Heat*

So how are everyone's water pythons? Bella my girl hasn't bothered to get into her big water bowl like she did last year even though its hot as.


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 30, 2013)

my first clutch has just started eating 100% took their mouse first time these snakes are pretty dam awesome and temperement from this first clutch is very good.


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 8, 2014)

great to hear the Liasis family are very food hungry and garbage guts too i know that as my Olive always has accepted food and my water python too but she doesn't if she is in shed mode.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 11, 2014)

I've managed to convince the missus that another snake is a good idea and I've decided on a Water Python.  Can anyone recommend any breeders around Brisbane I can get a hatchling from? Just about to PM Helikaon but others would be good in case all his are spoken for.


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 18, 2014)

Picked this little girl up today from Helikaon and took a photo when I was moving her into her click-clack. She's pretty feisty, I've been tagged quite a few times already haha. Still have to come up with a name to reflect her attitude.


----------



## Swampdonkey (Jan 18, 2014)

You are such a sadistic bloke aren't you, showing us snakes we have no hope of keeping in Aust lol


longqi said:


> Black albertisi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 19, 2014)

OldestMagician said:


> Picked this little girl up today from Helikaon and took a photo when I was moving her into her click-clack. She's pretty feisty, I've been tagged quite a few times already haha. Still have to come up with a name to reflect her attitude.



Where is Helikaon? I picked my girl up from near grafton from pythons1


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 19, 2014)

Water pythons are nuts! I've seen my friends one and it's feeding response is impressive. His strikes the glass of the cage when he's warming up its feed. It's calmed down a fair bit since having it but sounds like from the words describing other peoples such as 'nuts', 'crazy', 'feisty' and 'psycho' it's embedded in them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OldestMagician (Jan 19, 2014)

mje772003 said:


> Where is Helikaon? I picked my girl up from near grafton from pythons1



Around Ipswich I believe? I met him at DFO to grab the little one as he was down this way


----------



## mje772003 (Jan 20, 2014)

or is it Helidon?


----------



## Sdaji (Jan 22, 2014)

bdav70 said:


> Water pythons are nuts! I've seen my friends one and it's feeding response is impressive. His strikes the glass of the cage when he's warming up its feed. It's calmed down a fair bit since having it but sounds like from the words describing other peoples such as 'nuts', 'crazy', 'feisty' and 'psycho' it's embedded in them



Here are some of mine.

This is me and Aimy. A pretty old picture now (May 2005), but I still have the same snake and she is still my favourite pet.






This is one of Aimy's daughters at a few months of age.






Here's a friend's daughter holding Aimy (again, an old picture, both the kid and the snake are now a lot larger, but the snake is still as calm to handle)






And here are three kids handling three of my Water Pythons


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 23, 2014)

thanks for sharing [MENTION=688]Sdaji[/MENTION] yours look beautiful to handle, those yellow bellies are amazing


----------



## duz10z (Jan 24, 2014)

Here are a couple of pics I just took. My little water has calmed right down now.


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 15, 2014)

My girl lately likes to most of the day lately just sit on basking perch and watch what is going on all day long she is so curious


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 16, 2014)

How do you guys house your WPs? Just curious if they need to be able to actually swim regularly? Or is a large water bowl sufficient? Post pics? 

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 16, 2014)

This is my new little one.


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 16, 2014)

tahnia666 said:


> How do you guys house your WPs? Just curious if they need to be able to actually swim regularly? Or is a large water bowl sufficient? Post pics?
> 
> Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk



Hi Tahnia, my water python most months is fine just with normal water bowl but in warmer months i give both my water and olive larger water bowls in the event they want to sit in them. To answer a question they don't swim in them they just sit in them sometimes just with their nose just out of the water


----------



## tahnia666 (Feb 17, 2014)

mje772003 said:


> Hi Tahnia, my water python most months is fine just with normal water bowl but in warmer months i give both my water and olive larger water bowls in the event they want to sit in them. To answer a question they don't swim in them they just sit in them sometimes just with their nose just out of the water



Thanks mate  they're a beautiful snake, on my wish list!!

Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Aurellion (Feb 18, 2014)

My WP is also from Helikaon.
Aurellia female Latin name meaning Golden(For her eyes and belly)


----------



## MissDangerous (Feb 18, 2014)

They are all such stunning snakes, congrats everyone! My partner and I would absolutely love a WP as our next snake, waiting for our baby to outgrow his enclosure first though


----------



## andynic07 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## python_94 (Mar 23, 2014)

i know this water python haha! you use this site aswell haha!


----------



## mje772003 (Mar 29, 2014)

python_94 said:


> i know this water python haha! you use this site aswell haha!





Who's are you referring to?


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## Sonja (Feb 20, 2015)

I love my Water that I have had since a little hatchy - now 1.85m and two years old, strong as an ox! - aka Beastie! and when in a good mood - Banana Belly. can be a little temperamental and had given me a few bit-more-than-love-bite bites. She adores a bath, particularly if the water is warm.


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 20, 2015)

I agree sonja my water she was my first and have a great bond with her


----------

